# Garden Planning



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Any tips out there for raised veggie shelves for vertical gardening?	Also how bout easy critter fences for bed planting.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome ...

and I'm lost...  

Veggie shelves for vertical gardening ... I've always had a watering problem with them and the reason I go back to the tried and true...

So I'm no help. (sorry)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Can’t help with the vertical gardening.

Don’t know if there is any easy critter fence. All will need fence posts to be pounded or dug into the ground. I used the 7’ metal poles and a 36” metal fencing with 2” x 3” holes. At the top of the fence posts I ran around the garden with clothes line and attached anything that would flutter in the wind. If you know where the critters are coming into your yard you can get bottles of predator spray (animal urine) or I pee around there myself. I also have the dog pee and poop anywhere I see a deer trail or spot rabbits. Every little bit helps!


----------

